# VSML 90 Day Challenge



## Vaping Saved My Life (30/5/22)

VSML identified South Africans - all of whom were smokers with a desire to quit but were unable to do so - as potential candidates to take part in a 90-day challenge that would see smokers switching to vaping.
The case study can be found here: https://vsml.co.za/social-experiment-...

Petition to stop the South African 2018 Control of Tobacco Products and Electronic Delivery Systems Bill in its current format: 


#VapingSavedMyLife



If you are an ex-smoker that benefitted from vaping, upload your testimonial:








Testimonial Form - Vaping Saved My Life


Millions of ex-smokers have seen the benefits of switching to a safer alternative of nicotine delivery through the means of vaping.




vsml.co.za





#VapingSavedMyLife #VapingSavesLives #WANT #WeAreNotTobacco

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger (31/5/22)

Well done Kurt and VSML

Thank you for speaking on our behalf.


----------

